# hitfaker + neue proxies



## bamcrit1 (10. November 2008)

biete hitfaker + neue proxies
XXX
sind eig immer aktuell mit update
anleitung liegt bei

wers nicht kennt : hitfaker ist ein prog mit dem man zb clicks für eine seite bekommt wo man etwas mit klicks freischalten muss

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2008)

Und jetzt soll ich da einfach da etwas downloaden? Wer macht das schon.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. November 2008)

ja alles keylogger


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2008)

Ein Beitrag, gestern angemeldet und dann ein ominöser RS Link? Nein, da ist mir die Gefahr zu groß.


----------

